# Positive sex life stories



## MrsHolland (Jun 18, 2016)

Off with the old and on with the new........

Ladies, what are the positives about your sex life?

Today I am playing the role of the perfect housewife. Went to the gym and had a PT session, feeling very hot and sexy. Did the grocery shopping, home now and will clean the house.

Then I am going to get dressed up with a pretty dress and heels and cook MrH a nice dinner. It is fun, I know we will have some rocking sex tonight, we would have anyway but I love the thrill of the build up and switching things up a bit, I know the look on his face will be priceless when he gets home and sees me in heels, a drink in my hand and dinner ready for him. I doubt we will have dinner first >


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

I have a great sex life. I have pretty much always had a great sex life, with the exception of one partner who I was a mismatch with...but the rest of my partners have been a good match to me.

More specifically, my current boyfriend and I are having a wonderful time getting to know each other sexually (and in other ways) and we are definitely a great match.

Our relationship is new, so we are still learning things about each other and each of us are expanding by what we are learning about the other and by trying and experiencing new things.

A couple of weekends ago we went out of town. This isn't easy for us because we have dependent mothers and he has dependent children, so it was quite a lovely treat for us. It was wonderful and heavenly.

I packed a whole special sex suitcase, with toys, sexy clothes and lingerie, movies, props, wigs, and other fun things. He loves it when I pack the special sex suitcase. He has no idea what is inside until we get to our destination and start getting busy. It was very fun. 

The passion once we are actually having sex is the reward...and boy is it rewarding!! The play and fun leading up to it gets me to a point of nearly bursting forth with passion by the time we actually are having sex. Even the act of packing the suitcase, which would happen usually at least 12 hours before we actually get into a bed together, is the beginning of the foreplay for me. My mind is racing as I pack up every little surprise. Touching the toys and the clothes as I pack them gets me aroused and all tingly in anticipation.

Then when we get there I only take out or put on things one at a time....so it ends up being surprise after surprise for the whole weekend.

We try to do this at least once every 3 or so months. Wish it could be more often but those kiddies and mommies of ours get in the way.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Last week, Batman had a couple of commitments over consecutive evenings. I was hoping he would skip one as we have both been tired. He told me he was still planning to go. From past experiences, he doesn't typically change his mind. I was battling in my own mind why I wanted him home and respecting why he was going. He picked up on this. I told him straight that I'd hoped he would stay home, we're both really tired, and I wanted an early night with him. He was still planning to go. I figured I'd said my piece and that was that. 

And then.... the unexpected happened... he made the call, arranged a different time to go and said he was staying home with me. We had dinner then a ridiculously early night. Curled up close to each other, I was asleep within minutes of head hitting the pillow. A sold, fantastic sleep that left me feeling even more amorous towards him the following morning and evening, particularly when he woke me by kissing my face.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

You asked what was positive. While my post is slightly left of center, I appreciated getting much needed sleep (we both did) and his flexibility. The sleep refreshed and energized us ...which should not be underestimated for a sexy sex life. He listened to my needs and was flexible. And that too, is sexy and appreciated.


----------



## oceanbreeze (Oct 8, 2007)

Recently, there were two nights after going on maternity leave last week that were real intimate for me. I slept really deep and when each time I woke up during the night to look at my husband, he was attentive in grabbing my hand and kissing it and putting my hand close to his heart and telling me that he loves me. And one morning, he woke up and looked at me full of smile touching my face and said, "You self-absorbed little child!" and gave me a big smiling kiss on my face.


----------



## C3156 (Jun 13, 2012)

MrsHolland said:


> Today I am playing the role of the perfect housewife. Went to the gym and had a PT session, feeling very hot and sexy. Did the grocery shopping, home now and will clean the house.
> 
> Then I am going to get dressed up with a pretty dress and heels and cook MrH a nice dinner. It is fun, I know we will have some rocking sex tonight, we would have anyway but I love the thrill of the build up and switching things up a bit, I know the look on his face will be priceless when he gets home and sees me in heels, a drink in my hand and dinner ready for him. I doubt we will have dinner first >


I am completely jealous of MrH  I know that I would not be able to wait for dinner.


----------

